# Rental Assistance For Seniors MAY Be in Jephodary !?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........It occurs to me that , THe Trump Adm. may cut OR eliminate the Senior rental Assistance programs currently in place . Specifically , when I investigated this program the individual had to pay 30% of their income for an apartment ! I don't remember the specifics but I'm quite sure the funding for this program will be reduced . , fordy


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think that program is under HUD, and since the GOP is wanting to cut several billions from HUD to finance increased military spending, I think there's a good chance of that happening. Hopefully cooler heads will prevail. I don't agree with handing out freebies willy nilly, but I do think senior citizens should be protected as they have worked and paid taxes most of their lives.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Seems as though - according to the talking TV heads - you can add "Meals on Wheels" and breakfasts for low income school kids to that growing list of things that might be cut so we can build that wall or give the military a new super plane....... Don't figure......


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately a society is judged by how they treat the old, infirmed, and the young. If this goes through what does it say about us? Time for a call to action and make sure your feelings are known. Then vote accordingly.


----------



## beckyr (Feb 2, 2017)

Well this sucks.


----------

